# Cheap Fire Pan?



## RealitySheriff (Oct 16, 2003)

4" wall round steel drain pan for car oil. I have used one many times and they work great and pass Park requirements for Four Rivers, West Water and the GC. 
You can usually find them at the Pep Boy/Auto Zone type places.


----------



## rsmiller (Jun 28, 2004)

Thanks, Great idea!


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Also you can get by with a 18" cheapo charcoal grill.

-AH


----------



## rivermanryan (Oct 30, 2003)

Watch for the nasty silver lamination that comes off in the first burn. Other than that it works good. There is also the old trash can lid, but won't pass some places.


----------



## JCKeck1 (Oct 28, 2003)

Last I checked, the westy rangers were accepting a foil baking pan from the local market for self support one day kayak trips...
Joe


----------



## Chip (Apr 7, 2007)

*Not silver— zinc*

That galvanized coating has a lot of zinc in it: nasty stuff to inhale or get in your burgers. 

If you get an oil drain pan, burn it out really well before using it on the river. I decided on a cheapo BBQ grill instead, so I could cook on the thing without worrying about the emissions. 

Main thing for permit trips is that whatever you get is in line with the regs, like 4" high sides, etc. I've had river rangers measure my firepans several times.


----------



## rwhyman (May 23, 2005)

I always thought you only needed 3 in. sides on a firepan.


----------



## stumpster (Jul 23, 2006)

I know westwaters is only a 1.5 inch requirement.. But I to thought goverment regulations are 3"..

How about cutting a 50gal drum bottom off and curling the edges over.


----------



## peterholcombe (Mar 8, 2006)

We did westwater recently as a one day trip. They let us go with a doubled up foil disposable turkey roasting pan. They even let us fold it up in quarters to stuff in our boats.

Hand Paddles pass as well for the spare paddle. 

Have a great trip.....


----------



## kb52 (Apr 19, 2008)

I cut down the metal vegetable/lettuce/meat/cheese bins from an older refrigerator. (As recommened above I burned them out several times - the enamel has never come off) I find the rectangular shape packs better than the round pans. On overnight trips my small cooler fits in the pan. I cut it to just over 3" high. Very light weight.


----------



## raftus (Jul 20, 2005)

Check out this grill, it folds to 1 3/4 inches and comes in 192 sq in and 267 sq in sizes, both under $40. The second link has an option for one with a lid and a carry case, its the red model:

SKRAZO INC - Collapsible Stoves, Charcoal Grills, and the Flip and Grill
or
Skrazo Incorporated: Flip N Grill

Here is another fold flat grill from a different manufacturer, $19:
Cypress Charcoal Grills, Portable Cypress Charcoal Grill

Finally this is the best deal I've seen on a traditional rafting fire pan w/lid, $149.99:
http://boc123.com/store/BOC_store.cfm?Manufacturer=&ItemDescribe=Firepan Steel with lid&itemid=24110


----------



## rsmiller (Jun 28, 2004)

Thanks those are good options....


----------



## miker (Jan 26, 2006)

Wow Raftus, those flip n grills look great for that price. Have you used them as fire pans or just to grill? Are the larger ones also able to breakdown? 

My buddy just made us a fire pan and the materials alone are barely under 80$. Wish I would of seen that a while back.


----------



## raftus (Jul 20, 2005)

I don't have experience with any of them except the $150 one. When I was unemployed I surfed the web way too much. Here is one I forgot to post:

The World Famous Son of Hibachi

It is one of the cooler grills at any price. You put the coals in and light it in the closed vertical position and it acts like a charcoal chimney - so you get hot coals fast. Then grill normally and put it in its bag still burning hot and it snuffs itself out. No more waiting for the fire to die at the end of the night. It's about $80.


----------

